# Western BBQ Mini Logs!



## Michael Birch (Dec 30, 2018)

Does anyone know a reliable online source to purchase Western BBQ Mini Logs?! Walmart sometimes has them but, I would prefer the mini logs over chunks for my smoker and Walmart isn't gonna cut it on reliability!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 30, 2018)

I've been seeing a wide assortment at home depot's this year.


----------



## Michael Birch (Dec 30, 2018)

I'll have to take a look, Lowes only had the chunks in 600 cu. in. Bags, and they wanted like 16 bucks for 1 bag. The 1.5 cu. Ft. of hickory mini logs at Walmart that I bought was 16 bucks!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd like to correct my post above. I'm thinking it was Menards. Pretty sure actually. Best of luck


----------



## Michael Birch (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't have a Menards in Florida that I am aware of, but thanks anyways!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 31, 2018)

Is this what your looking for?  Says "not for cooking" on the bag so, maybe not.  They are proud of it.


----------



## Michael Birch (Dec 31, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Is this what your looking for?  Says "not for cooking" on the bag so, maybe not.  They are proud of it.


Yes, that brand but not that wood flavor.


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve got some for sale! heres the plum. I’ve got a lot wood,7 different kinds
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
cherry


----------



## Michael Birch (Dec 31, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> I’ve got some for sale! heres the plum. I’ve got a lot wood,7 different kinds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price per quantity is?


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 31, 2018)

25$ per wheel borrow


----------



## Michael Birch (Jan 1, 2019)

Any idea on how much shipping would cost?


----------



## Michael Birch (Jan 1, 2019)

I live in Melbourne, Florida


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m not sure but I’ve got some nice wood if u want it. Some apple I’m splitting today while running my stick burner. Just pm me if it’s worth it to ship it from Portland Oregon area. Thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 its nice hard wood I’m thinking about milling a piece out with my chainsaw into a cutting board  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
thats plum wood behined the splitter to the right of the green apple


----------

